# Buck with small udder?



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Not sure I am putting this in the right place, if not let me know and I will move it.

I have a year old PB LaMancha buck that has developed a small udder...one side is a bigger than the other but the are both milking out some. I only milked out enough to make sure that it was not an infection or some type of bite. Nope got milky stuff out of both sides.

I had heard that this is a good thing, yes/no? Also, should I just leave it alone?


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes this is considered a good thing and makes him a very desirable stud for milk lines. Atleast thats what I've heard. I would milk him out if he's producing so it doesn't get painful. Wonder what it tastes like. :chin:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

umm...I don't think I want to know - LOL The first of it looked like regular milk but the last I got out was more of a clear liquid. He is suppose to be from really good lines, but I am just getting into the Lamancha's so still learning their bloodlines.
.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe give him fresh sage or parsley to dry him up? It's supposed to be a very good sign of milky genetics, lol!


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

mistyblue said:


> umm...I don't think I want to know - LOL The first of it looked like regular milk but the last I got out was more of a clear liquid. He is suppose to be from really good lines, but I am just getting into the Lamancha's so still learning their bloodlines.
> .


LOL I'm the type of person who would try it. I get to curious about things. :ROFL:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

That is excellent to hear that it is a good thing! You did hear what curiosity did to the cat, right? LOL Thanks ladys, I will see if I can get him to dry up with some sage.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That is so strange! I would keep an eye on it, to make sure there's no infection or anything...Wow, who would've thought you could milk a buck!?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I've heard of this, and also have heard so long as he's housed clean, and isn't in rut the milk is actually as good as a doe's. More like Toggenburg milk. Slightly tangy.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

holy cow. That's crazy awesome. Learn something new every darn day.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My very first ever buck developed an udder when he was a yearling. It was a good sized one too. All his daughters were precocious milkers and milked up a storm!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That's wild! I would have never thought!


----------

